# 1rst Canadian Z4



## enthus (Mar 12, 2003)

Here are some pics of my Z4, it is the first registered Z4 in Canada...


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

Nice...and great color choice :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Those wheels are excellent! Great looking ride.

Soon, I will be behind the wheel of a Z4 ... just waiting for my salesman to call. :eeps: 

Happy motoring!


----------

